# Jet Well Pump Problems



## dannyjoe (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm having problems with a well, it's a double drop jet pump system, about a 40' well, 20-40 psi pressure switch, the original problem was that the water would give out after running for a few minutes. Then the pump would continue to run and the pressure at the pressure tank would not build high enough to cut off the pump. 

Replaced pressure switch, replaced pump, changed ejector and foot valve, lines to foot valve look good, still will not build up pressure to cut off.
Checked depth off well water, looked good.

Installed cut off valve immed. after pump but before pressure tank, when you cut the cutoff valve off pump builds correct pressure and pressure switch cuts off pump. When I open cutoff valve at pump it still holds pressure, I turn on water faucet at pump house which is in line right after pressure tank 
( There is another cut off valve in the line that runs to the house, it is after the pressure tank and after the water faucet at pump house, I am doing all of these steps with this valve cut off so no water is flowing to the house ) 
Water flows until the pressure drops enough to turn on pump, pump cuts on I then cut off faucet at pump house, pressure at tank will not build up, and pump continues to run, I can then cut off the cut off valve right after the pump and the pressure will build and pump will cut off.
This system is almost entirely replaced with the exception of the pressure tank, the tank is not loosing pressure, and if you let some of the air out there is not any moisture coming out, so I assumed it is working properly.
There have been a total of three pressure switches, and three different pumps tried. 

Please Help!! Running out of things to try


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

And you are?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please go to the introductions forum and introduce yourself. You will get a lot more help after we know who we are speaking with. Such as:

Years in trade?

Type of plumbing you do?

State?

What code are you governed by?

This topic will be re-opened after that happens.


----------

